# Harry Turner Boatswain RT Dextrous



## quicksilver (Mar 4, 2019)

I am searching for some information about Harry Turner who died on April 29th 1956 aged 54. His tombstone is in Abu Dhabi cemetery. I believe he was on the Rescue Tug Dextrous a former RN WW2 tug.
if any one knows anything about this man please contact me at
[email protected]
The information is for a friend of mine in Abu Dhabi who is doing a project on the cemetery. You will see from the attachment that the inscription is somewhat vague.
Thanks for looking.
Cliff Lord
Feilding 
New Zealand


----------



## quicksilver (Mar 4, 2019)

Think RT is recovery and not rescue tug.



quicksilver said:


> I am searching for some information about Harry Turner who died on April 29th 1956 aged 54. His tombstone is in Abu Dhabi cemetery. I believe he was on the Rescue Tug Dextrous a former RN WW2 tug.
> if any one knows anything about this man please contact me at
> [email protected]
> The information is for a friend of mine in Abu Dhabi who is doing a project on the cemetery. You will see from the attachment that the inscription is somewhat vague.
> ...


----------

